# What's everyone's fetishes?



## HG 400 (Jul 15, 2015)

I like trannies, My Little Pony and Japanese Dating Games. How about everyone else?


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jul 15, 2015)

Black stockings, candles and silk sheets


----------



## Bertram (Jul 15, 2015)

Undead shemales, screwdrivers, geography. I'm having a hard time trying to satisfy all three at once.


----------



## Fallensaint (Jul 15, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I like trannies, My Little Pony and Japanese Dating Games. How about everyone else?



I like people who like trannies, My little Pony and japanese dating games.


----------



## YI 457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I like trannies, My Little Pony and Japanese Dating Games. How about everyone else?



You.


----------



## Yaks (Jul 15, 2015)

Walking into an empty isle in the grocery store and farting while I awkwardly glance around to make sure no one is going to catch me.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jul 15, 2015)

Women with luxurious beards.


----------



## Hat (Jul 15, 2015)

Conservatively-dressed white Christian women.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jul 15, 2015)

Cop Dog, Aussies, and money


----------



## Von Clausewitz (Jul 15, 2015)

Invading Poland


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jul 15, 2015)

Monogamous relationships with conventionally attractive people.


----------



## Yaks (Jul 15, 2015)

Absinthe said:


> Monogamous relationships with conventionally attractive people.


You whore.


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Jul 15, 2015)

My fetish is @Jaimas.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jul 15, 2015)

Robots.
Big Guys.
Holding Hands.
Cuddling.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jul 15, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Robots.
> Big Guys.
> Holding Hands.
> Cuddling.


Big Guys for you


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 15, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Holding Hands.
> Cuddling.



Fucking pervert freak you need a [halal] thread.


----------



## Lacquer Head (Jul 15, 2015)

Floor Tiles


----------



## High-Tech Redneck (Jul 15, 2015)

Guacamole.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 15, 2015)

Intellectual discussions on character development.

@Substrain-Seven too often obliges me in this regard. ;_;


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jul 15, 2015)

The character Sadness from that new Pixar movie "Inside Out."


----------



## Hat (Jul 15, 2015)

Da Pickle Monsta said:


> The character Sadness from that new Pixar movie "Inside Out."


You're a chubby-chaser.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jul 15, 2015)

@Null


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 15, 2015)

Mormons.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jul 15, 2015)

Hat said:


> You're a chubby-chaser.



No, I just find something hot about being terminally depressed.


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Jul 15, 2015)

Null x Katsu smut


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jul 15, 2015)

Corgis


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jul 15, 2015)

Angry women with eyeliner and daddy issues.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jul 15, 2015)

Nymphomaniac amputee hookers in roller skates


----------



## nonnewtonian (Jul 15, 2015)

Fluids whose viscosity is dependent upon applied stress.


----------



## Lascannon (Jul 16, 2015)

Skeletons .


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jul 16, 2015)

Deviantart submissions that depict Ben Stiller in drag


----------



## Bogs (Jul 16, 2015)

Naked women


----------



## Sigyn (Jul 16, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I like trannies, My Little Pony and Japanese Dating Games. How about everyone else?


Seeing you fail in life


----------



## Sanic (Jul 16, 2015)

Every user on here.


----------



## Eponine (Jul 16, 2015)

Sanic said:


> Every user on here.


Don't get ahead of yourself


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 16, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> Seeing you fail in life



Well I guess If I ever lose all my self-esteem and dignity and decide to settle for a semi-retarded autist far far beneath my station, you and me would make a pretty compatible couple.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 16, 2015)

God damn I had a sensible one that I was actually gonna tell you guys....... then it got silly so it's now this:


----------



## Sigyn (Jul 16, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Well I guess If I ever lose all my self-esteem and dignity and decide to settle for a semi-retarded autist far far beneath my station, you and me would make a pretty compatible couple.


AIE AIE AIEEEEEEE PAPIIIIIIII
My fantasy would become ur reality


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 16, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> AIE AIE AIEEEEEEE PAPIIIIIIII
> My fantasy would become ur reality



Posts like this make me want to give Null money just so I can rate them 'horrifying'.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Jul 16, 2015)

Mountain Dew Game Fuel


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jul 16, 2015)

The ":3" Emoticon.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 16, 2015)

Making fun of moronic people.


----------



## Spelling Bee (Jul 16, 2015)

Audio recordings of David Hayer saying "...Metal Gear?".


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Jul 16, 2015)

Ski masks.  Put that on a muscular guy and begin the home invader fantasy.

Rape not included.

That sounds really creepy, actually.


----------



## Lunete (Jul 17, 2015)

Triggering Tumblrinas.


----------



## c-no (Jul 17, 2015)

Lunete said:


> Triggering Tumblrinas.


Same here along with triggered lol-cows.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jul 17, 2015)

I get really turned on by funposting in honeypots.


----------



## trip2themoon (Jul 17, 2015)

Glossy stockings on long slim legs.


----------



## Konstantinos (Jul 17, 2015)

Contemplating the profundity of existence.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jul 17, 2015)

Konstantinos said:


> Contemplating the profundity of existence.


People who say shit like that.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 17, 2015)

@Substrain-Seven in a formal dress.


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Jul 17, 2015)

Ethics in video game journalism.


----------



## Megahertz (Jul 17, 2015)

Hot voices.


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Jul 18, 2015)

S H I T P O S T I N G


----------



## Rin (Jul 18, 2015)

Threesomes, time-travel, and being a massive bitch for no reason.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a thing for hot chicks with nice hourglass figures, older men (I generally prefer people at least a few years older than me to say the least), BDSM, tentacles, sexy accents, blood, lingerie/sexy cosplay, crazy/sadistic people, and getting dominated. Also seem to like the idea of being confined and isolated for some reason (though it may just be my masochistic tendencies). Yeah, I'm a major masochist to say the least.


----------



## D.Angus (Jul 18, 2015)

Men with mullets, aviators and handlebar mustaches.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 18, 2015)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> I have a thing for hot chicks with nice hourglass figures, older men (I generally prefer people at least a few years older than me to say the least), BDSM, tentacles, sexy accents, blood, lingerie/sexy cosplay, crazy/sadistic people, and getting dominated. Also seem to like the idea of being confined and isolated for some reason (though it may just be my masochistic tendencies). Yeah, I'm a major masochist to say the least.



My fetish is people who give serious answers in a joke thread.

But please, do continue.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jul 18, 2015)

My fetish is when people yell "Stop it please!", so I can answer: "That just makes it harder". Am I talking about the situation or my dick?, only time shall tell.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Jul 18, 2015)

CuriousBystander said:


> My fetish is people who give serious answers in a joke thread.
> 
> But please, do continue.


I guess my fetish is not understanding jokes all that well then, even more so when it's me that doesn't understand the joke.


----------



## bradsternum (Jul 18, 2015)

Murder.


----------



## House Of Reeves (Jul 19, 2015)

The last tortilla chip that has been soaking in the cheese sauce for so long it is soggy.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 19, 2015)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> I have a thing for hot chicks with nice hourglass figures, older men (I generally prefer people at least a few years older than me to say the least), BDSM, tentacles, sexy accents, blood, lingerie/sexy cosplay, crazy/sadistic people, and getting dominated. Also seem to like the idea of being confined and isolated for some reason (though it may just be my masochistic tendencies). Yeah, I'm a major masochist to say the least.



Tell us more.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Jul 19, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Tell us more.


Making a fool of myself here at the Farms is my fetish.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Jul 19, 2015)

People being good parents.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jul 19, 2015)

I knew a guy who worked at a morgue who liked yogurt and Popsicle sticks. I don't judge anymore.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice memes, as in memes that are nice.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jul 19, 2015)

Dark skinned Asian girls with English accents,all things mechanical,electronic warfare,NBC warfare,guns,and girls with awesome hourglass curves and large butts.
Also I think I am developing a tran girl fetish.
I also like tumblr colored hair and nipple piercing and tattooed girls.


----------



## _blank_ (Jul 20, 2015)

Dark hair, preferably cut short. Not like butch short (unless they're a goddess like Annie Lennox and I will fight anyone who says otherwise), but something that helps frame the face.

The perfect mix of intelligence without being a pretentious bitch, and humor without being a grating tryhard.

Also, tattoos are awesome, just to long as they aren't like tramp-stamps. Or y'know, swastikas or_ Twilight_ or anything.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jul 20, 2015)

Threads like this always start out as jokes until people miss the point and start actually sharing their fetishes and it becomes embarrassing. 

Then somebody chimes in with "I like the idea of fucking dogs!" and it's funny again.


----------



## Lacquer Head (Jul 20, 2015)

Ohio and mexican sugar dancing


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jul 20, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Threads like this always start out as jokes until people miss the point and start actually sharing their fetishes and it becomes embarrassing.
> 
> Then somebody chimes in with "I like the idea of fucking dogs!" and it's funny again.


What are you talking about? This is a fetish thread. There's nothing unusual here about telling people how much I enjoy Asian furry cum inflation


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 20, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Threads like this always start out as jokes until people miss the point and start actually sharing their fetishes and it becomes embarrassing.



I'm pretty sure they're started as intentional honeypots.  They just take a while to ripen.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jul 20, 2015)

JPEG compression


----------



## DuskEngine (Jul 20, 2015)

Short girls who are smarter than me and have nice accents.


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 20, 2015)

cumrobbery said:


> JPEG compression



disgusting


----------



## Kaz (Jul 20, 2015)

Mine are genetic control, information control, emotion control, battlefield control. Anything that can be monitored and kept under control.


----------



## Trapped_Fairy (Jul 20, 2015)

Street racing against trannies. Oh, and concentrated acids, if the mood strikes me.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 20, 2015)

cumrobbery said:


> JPEG compression






You probably get off on this.


----------



## Saint (Jul 20, 2015)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> Making a fool of myself here at the Farms is my fetish.



Don't worry, I'm about to give a serious answer too.

Sheer black stockings and a garter belt. 
Threesomes with two bisexual chicks.
Taking pictures of said bisexual chicks in the act...
Self adhesive tape for bondage.
Being blindfolded
Catgirls.....
Writing erotica.
Trolling @Cowlick (Yes, I admit it. I get a boner for fucking with this guy. Although trolling in general is pretty fun too...)
Talking about my fetishes and threesomes.


----------



## Night Terror (Jul 20, 2015)

Telling people who are beating me in TF2 to kill themselves.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 21, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> I'm pretty sure they're started as intentional honeypots.  They just take a while to ripen.



The problem is a whole pack of spergs always rush in to tell everyone _"lol I knew it was a honeypot all along, look at me going along with the joke but doing so in a totally outrageous way to make sure everyone knows I'm just going along with the joke and not actually getting honeypotted"_. I've done this myself, to be fair, but when it comes in such volume it really vinegars the honey.

Although it's not that much of a problem because it makes it so much funnier when somebody ignores the 3+ pages of "I spotted the ruse" shitposting to take OP seriously.

And now that I've come straight out and said it's an obvious honeypot, how funny is it gonna be when the next dipshit rocks up to tell us all he likes it when tall women tie him up.


----------



## YI 457 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> things



Do me.


----------



## Overcast (Jul 21, 2015)

Being with emotionally abusive women.

And power-leveling.


----------



## Bugaboo (Jul 22, 2015)

Boobs


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a porcine fetish. One time my gf indulged my fantasy of engineering a human-pig hybrid - pig ears, tail and button nose but otherwise human - and fucking her in her pig pen.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jul 22, 2015)

Pretending to be Snidley Whiplash.


----------



## John Titor (Jul 23, 2015)

I want to preface this before I actually read the thread that I like it when tall women tie me up.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jul 23, 2015)

Drawets Rednaxela said:


> I have a porcine fetish. One time my gf indulged my fantasy of engineering a human-pig hybrid - pig ears, tail and button nose but otherwise human - and fucking her in her pig pen.


Kreiger, is that you?


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Jul 23, 2015)

- White stockings
- Knee high socks
- Big butts
- Bewwwbs


----------



## Remilia (Jul 25, 2015)

Futanaris, cross-dressing, and robuts


----------



## TopperHay (Jul 26, 2015)

I just love receiving obscenely large...



Spoiler



...amounts of money.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jul 26, 2015)

Dogs farting themselves awake.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 26, 2015)

Auto-cannibalism, in fact I'm eating my fingers as a write this which is strting to mke this difi


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 26, 2015)

@Mmm....GoesDownSalty   kicking me in the nards.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jul 26, 2015)

Cash.


----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Jul 26, 2015)

paul blart mall cop


----------



## ASoulMan (Jul 28, 2015)

This website turns me on.


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Jul 28, 2015)

Older (as in their 30's to 40's) Asian women. I still like the young (and legal, I'm no pedofork, you dork) ones, but I just have a thing for making the older women feel young again, if only for one night.


----------



## Bad Dog (Jul 29, 2015)

Hugh Jackman is my one true fetish.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Jul 29, 2015)

Scaring people.


----------



## Magpie (Jul 29, 2015)

Stealing shiny things and suet.


----------



## SP 199 (Jul 30, 2015)

Holden


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Aug 1, 2015)

I love money... Like really _really_ love it.
I used to make out with a cute $20 I met after going to an ATM. But after a while I decided the relationship needed change, and that was the end of that.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 1, 2015)

Reading about other people's fetishes.


----------



## Innocuous (Aug 2, 2015)

Car crashes in slow motion.


----------



## Doctor Professor Timon (Aug 2, 2015)

Making dank memes.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 3, 2015)

Infected taint piercings. Don't be hatin'


----------



## Super Collie (Aug 3, 2015)

Spending thousands of dollars on intricate and elaborate animal costumes, silicone renditions of exotic genitalia, and commissions of imaginary friends engaging in sex acts lewd enough to make Larry Flynt blush.

But not _using_ them, mind you, it's purely the purchase that gets me off. It would be weird otherwise.


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 3, 2015)

Being a tryhard edgelord

(also lesbian anal)


----------



## kyz (Aug 3, 2015)

the usb going in at the first try


----------



## Squealer (Aug 3, 2015)

Spoiler: not this


----------



## Megahertz (Aug 3, 2015)

Antacids.


----------



## KingQueen (Aug 3, 2015)

Bogs said:


> Naked women


absolutely disgusting


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Aug 4, 2015)

Scat and anal

Praise be Nick Bate


----------



## glutenfreebooty (Aug 10, 2015)

Leather pants and diverse stock portfolios.


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 10, 2015)

-soviet music
-the Gepard M6 Anti-Materiel Rifle
-topology
-eurocentrism
-Professional League of Legends players
-John Carpenter's _The Thing_
-CRT televisions
-The art of Renee Magritte
-Cars manufactured before 1960
-Men who are exactly 4 1/2 inches taller than me. 
-Cock caps and confederate flags (Don't do anything for me if they're separate.)


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 11, 2015)

You are my fetish dear reader of this thread


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 11, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> You are my fetish dear reader of this thread



Joke's on you, I'm the reader of this thread.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 11, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Joke's on you, I'm the reader of this thread.


Oh shiiiit dude


----------



## TheImportantFart (Aug 11, 2015)

Tony the Tiger in a speedo saying: "Your ass is GREEEEEAT!"


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 12, 2015)

Superheroes.

Because muscles.


----------



## Cassowary (Aug 12, 2015)

Not being able to tell who is trolling and who is being serious in this thread anymore


----------



## Ification (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm surprised that a honeypot thread like this has lasted for so long.


----------



## Dalhox Wolfchains (Aug 12, 2015)

Money.

Oh and girls named Penny


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Aug 12, 2015)

Dalhox Wolfchains said:


> Money.
> 
> Oh and girls named Penny



You seem like the kind of person who likes being drilled


----------



## Dalhox Wolfchains (Aug 12, 2015)

Organic Fapcup said:


> You seem like the kind of person who likes being drilled



Being tazed is also fun.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 12, 2015)

Organic Fapcup said:


> You seem like the kind of person who likes being drilled





Dalhox Wolfchains said:


> Being tazed is also fun.


KEEP DRILLING YOU PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## cumrobbery (Aug 12, 2015)

Site upgrades


----------



## Dalhox Wolfchains (Aug 13, 2015)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> KEEP DRILLING YOU PIECE OF SHIT


GUYS THE THERMAL DRILL GO GET IT


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Aug 13, 2015)

Poe's Law revs my engine.

And incest.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 13, 2015)

Cakes shaped like dildos


----------



## fishercat (Aug 14, 2015)

People putting their money into my bank account.


----------



## MegasHant (Aug 27, 2015)

attractive women


----------



## GV 002 (Aug 28, 2015)

Corpsepaint.


----------



## Korilakkuma (Aug 28, 2015)

big booty bitches


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Staying up past midnight pointlessly shitposting in honeypot threads, apparently.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Sep 5, 2015)

Attractive naked people and winning Facebook arguments. If only there was a way to combine the two...


----------



## Massif (Sep 5, 2015)

The exquisite sensation of dreams being crushed.
Oh and tongues being replaced with cold cuts.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Sep 6, 2015)

My fetish is literally my reaction.


----------



## Bugaboo (Sep 6, 2015)

Poking people in the eyes three stooges style and it's even more hot when they do the block thing


----------



## ivyleaf (Sep 6, 2015)

Nazis and anal.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Sep 6, 2015)

big boobs and little women.  no midgets, strictly 4'9" - 5'3"


----------



## Witlich (Nov 3, 2015)

Impregnation, cuddling with rock-hard bodies, public boners, and skeletons. I have no idea where that last one came from.


----------



## JU 199 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shitposting


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 3, 2015)

honeypot threads


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Nov 3, 2015)

b-boobs


----------



## Coffee Overdose (Nov 3, 2015)

Katsu


----------



## Tranquil Beetle (Nov 3, 2015)

The tears of angels and the screams of the damned.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Nov 3, 2015)

When people bump threads from nearly two months ago.


----------



## Witlich (Nov 3, 2015)

sugoi-chan said:


> When people bump threads from nearly two months ago.



Once again, that's my fault. That's the second time since I joined the site that I necro'ed a post >.<


----------



## Abethedemon (Nov 3, 2015)

Cheesy black metal videos


----------



## ASoulMan (Nov 3, 2015)

Getting rated autistic

EDIT: OH YES BABY!!!! GIMME THOSE JIGGIES!!!!


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Nov 3, 2015)

Spinning around in the dirt fisting myself while speaking in tongues, shouting the occasional racial slur.


----------



## Wildchild (Nov 3, 2015)

Drugs..


----------



## 女鬼 (Nov 3, 2015)

Women's figure skating competitions


----------



## Red (Nov 3, 2015)

Gingers


----------



## exball (Nov 3, 2015)

Ronald Raygun said:


> b-boobs


 Nice try gayboy.



ASoulMan said:


> Getting rated autistic
> 
> EDIT: OH YES BABY!!!! GIMME THOSE JIGGIES!!!!


Take those ratings you autistic whore.


----------



## Male (Nov 3, 2015)

if I wanted to know about people's fetishes, it'd go on furaffinity


----------



## OldInternetMeme (Nov 3, 2015)

Niggers and old 4chan memes.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Nov 3, 2015)

Vibrating avatars


----------



## Curt Sibling (Nov 4, 2015)

Drugged-up ponies and Donald Trump.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Nov 4, 2015)

Consensual and heterosexual sex in the missionary position.

Also, Big Boss and The Boss.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 4, 2015)

x.eight.six.systems said:


> -Gassing the Kikes
> -Race Wars
> -Blue Eyes
> -Blode Hair



What is Blode Hair?  That isn't even a color.  



> -White Women
> -Nazi Uniforms
> -STG-44s
> -National Socialism
> -MacDonalds Mascots



And you didn't even spell McDonald's right.  You can't even spell your fetishes right.  

ura faget.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Nov 4, 2015)

x.eight.six.systems said:


> -STG-44s




And it's "StG-44", just to add to the pedantry.


----------



## Wildchild (Nov 4, 2015)

Getting triggered by threads about circumcision.


----------



## Abethedemon (Nov 4, 2015)

Unfunny meta-humor


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 4, 2015)

Bondage, leather, moderate to heavy pain, latex, fur,  roleplay, high-end sextoys, costumes, dual penetration, triple penetration, pegging, anal, oral, fisting, knifeplay, bloodplay, suspension bondage, Japanese rope bondage, shemales/ladyboys, medical devices, sounding & uretheral penetration, fuckingmachines, lesbians, male ballerinas, sexy people in carnival masks, whips & riding crops, ponyplay, thigh-high boots, pantyhose, electric stimulation toys, food, messy sex, and I really like cuddling.

Hey. You asked.


----------



## High-Tech Redneck (Nov 4, 2015)

Jacking it to Michael Jackson's "Beat It."


----------



## Abethedemon (Nov 4, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> Bondage, leather, moderate to heavy pain, latex, fur,  roleplay, high-end sextoys, costumes, dual penetration, triple penetration, pegging, anal, oral, fisting, knifeplay, bloodplay, suspension bondage, Japanese rope bondage, shemales/ladyboys, medical devices, sounding & uretheral penetration, fuckingmachines, lesbians, male ballerinas, sexy people in carnival masks, whips & riding crops, ponyplay, thigh-high boots, pantyhose, electric stimulation toys, food, messy sex, and I really like cuddling.
> 
> Hey. You asked.


These are fairly normal, compared to what's on deviant art nowadays.


----------



## holy buttocks (Nov 4, 2015)

Measuring fat people to determine their BMI

The bigger the better


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 5, 2015)

Listening to 27 year old autistic virgins masturbate.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 5, 2015)

Abethedemon said:


> These are fairly normal, compared to what's on deviant art nowadays.



That's the best thing about the internet. You can be dressed as Pikachu, wrist-deep in your girlfriend's asshole while she's dressed as Ash, lashing her raw with a riding crop as you ride her pussy, while pooping your diaper, and guess what? 

You're not the weirdest person out there.  

Think about that for a bit.


----------



## Elijah (Nov 5, 2015)

Being stepped on with boots, BDSM, spanking, sensory deprivation, feminine guys, piercings, choking,  whipping, double penetration, biting, throats, the undead.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Nov 6, 2015)

BDSM, Hentai, Titfucking, Creampies, and Ahegao.


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 6, 2015)

Elijah said:


> the undead


----------



## YI 457 (Nov 6, 2015)

You.


----------



## Doctor Druid (Nov 9, 2015)

Bored-looking women.


----------



## Radgy Chadobah (Nov 9, 2015)

Anus.


----------



## Abethedemon (Nov 9, 2015)

Theophagy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theophagy


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 13, 2015)

Living in a mansion made out of giant boobies. How's _that_ for the ultimate bouncy house?


----------



## Strelok (Nov 15, 2015)

I can't even believe I'm admitting this....



Spoiler



I like women


----------



## Hat (Nov 15, 2015)

Strelok said:


> I can't even believe I'm admitting this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe you.


----------



## Strelok (Nov 15, 2015)

Hat said:


> I don't believe you.



Don't terrorize me!


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 15, 2015)

Tsunderes


----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm really into wasting my time making fun of stupid people on the internet.


----------



## WireSponge (Nov 16, 2015)

My fetishes are Muhammad, Allah, believers, and the one true faith.


----------



## Bertram (Nov 16, 2015)

WireSponge said:


> My fetishes are Muhammad, Allah, believers, and the one true faith.


I can satisfy you habibi


----------



## wheat pasta (Nov 16, 2015)

Gay midget scat porn. Nothing else gets me off.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Nov 16, 2015)

Armpits.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 6, 2016)

Sanae Kochiya said:


> Armpits.


Delicious Miko Armpits?


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 6, 2016)

Violent shitposting


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 6, 2016)

Scolding shitty tech blog authors.


----------



## Dalhox Wolfchains (Jan 6, 2016)

Bags of money


----------



## Abethedemon (Jan 6, 2016)

danjk mejmz


----------



## Yamyam (Jan 6, 2016)

Having money in my bank account


----------



## Motherboard (Jan 6, 2016)

Horror games made without cheap-ass jumpscare tactics.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 6, 2016)

Enthusiastic consent


----------



## DuskEngine (Jan 6, 2016)

Enthusiastic content


----------



## Abethedemon (Jan 7, 2016)

loud shreiking


----------



## Overcast (Jan 7, 2016)

Bad puns.


----------



## I Am Do Big Fard Retard (Jan 17, 2016)

Attractive women who are friendly and caring. No, really.


----------



## Motherboard (Jan 17, 2016)

Cannibalism.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 17, 2016)

Hand holding, cuddling, and when I feel really naughty


Spoiler



soft gentle kisses


----------



## The Joker (Jan 18, 2016)

Nazis. Only the ww2 ones though, not the new fags


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Jan 18, 2016)

Polaroid pictures of incredibly bored women. 

Blood sacrifice.

Necks.


----------



## Motherboard (Jan 18, 2016)

Getting shot in the skull. Do it faggot.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 2, 2016)

Anime heart eyes


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Mar 2, 2016)

women eating cake


----------



## Doctor Professor Timon (Mar 2, 2016)

Brunettes with green eyes.

Don't know why.


----------



## Otrium (Mar 2, 2016)

Underage nonconsensual coprophilia, but everyone is in a fursuit full of shit and pretends to be a different gender and is a quad amputee.

Do I win?

For reals, Bondage.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Mar 3, 2016)

Short guys and average to small dicks


----------



## Rolfe DeWolfe (Mar 3, 2016)

Toasters


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a thing for penises.


----------



## MrRenegadeRooster (Mar 4, 2016)

Butts.  

Anything butt related,  

Honestly anything that isn't snuff, or like gore/violence. I like pretty much anything. Problem is finding a girl who wants to do it all with me


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Mar 4, 2016)

Fishing poles.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 4, 2016)

MrRenegadeRooster said:


> Butts.
> 
> Anything butt related,
> 
> Honestly anything that isn't snuff, or like gore/violence. I like pretty much anything. Problem is finding a girl who wants to do it all with me


Too bad rape isn't a fetish of yours then.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm pretty vanilla. I like butt stuff though. I dated a guy with a foot fetish once. It was pretty awesome at first. I got foot massages multiple times a day, and he did my pedis. Kind of drew the line at him asking me to give him a 'foot job' though. He used to steal my dirty socks. Finding that out kind of ended the relationship... it got way too creepy.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 4, 2016)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I'm pretty vanilla. I like butt stuff though. I dated a guy with a foot fetish once. It was pretty awesome at first. I got foot massages multiple times a day, and he did my pedis. Kind of drew the line at him asking me to give him a 'foot job' though. He used to steal my dirty socks. Finding that out kind of ended the relationship... it got way too creepy.



Why is a foot fetish that creepy?  I mean unless it goes to extremes.  It's more of a funny fetish because feet are weird and stinky.


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Mar 4, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> I like trannies, My Little Pony and Japanese Dating Games. How about everyone else?


I love abbo cock, so come over here, baby!!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 4, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Why is a foot fetish that creepy?  I mean unless it goes to extremes.  It's more of a funny fetish because feet are weird and stinky.


It wasn't that the foot fetish itself was creepy. It wasn't my thing, but I didn't mind indulging him. It was finding out that he stole my dirty socks out of the hamper to jerk off into, and smelled my shoes. To me, that took it to a whole new level that I wasn't cool with.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 4, 2016)

Rabbit Bones said:


> It wasn't that the foot fetish itself was creepy. It wasn't my thing, but I didn't mind indulging him. It was finding out that he stole my dirty socks out of the hamper to jerk off into, and smelled my shoes. To me, that took it to a whole new level that I wasn't cool with.



I would bet every male you know does worse shit than that.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 4, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I would bet every male you know does worse shit than that.


Probably. But they do a better job of hiding it from me.


----------



## Hellsperger (Mar 7, 2016)

Cosplayers. Including certain half-human, half-furfag cosplay.

I also find lots of things from Ralph Bakshi and John K. sexy. Namely, the Bjork "I Miss You" video, the Rolling Stones "Harlem Shuffle" video, and Cool World.

That's all I got.


----------



## homewrecker (Mar 11, 2016)

I'd like to preface this by saying I like the idea of fucking dogs


----------



## RIck Sanchez (Mar 11, 2016)

Hellsperger said:


> Cosplayers. Including certain half-human, half-furfag cosplay.
> 
> I also find lots of things from Ralph Bakshi and John K. sexy. Namely, the Bjork "I Miss You" video, the Rolling Stones "Harlem Shuffle" video, and Cool World.
> 
> That's all I got.


John K draws attractive women.


Spoiler: Butts


----------



## kittie (Mar 12, 2016)

Light femdom
Financial security
Cardboard boxes
Ikea furniture


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 12, 2016)

>mfw people responding to a honeypot thread seriously
>mfw I have no face


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Mar 13, 2016)

Putting my erect penis into the naturally lubed vagina of young females (in the age range of 18 to 25) fit to reproduce with my seed, then ejaculating so my semen can reach the uterus and impregnate the female.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 13, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> Putting my erect penis into the naturally lubed vagina of young females (in the age range of 18 to 25) fit to reproduce with my seed, then ejaculating so my semen can reach the ovaries and impregnate the female.


I don't know whether you just don't understand female biology or whether you are saying that you want to cause an ovarian pregnancy which often results in fatal internal bleeding (the uterus is where the sperm are supposed to go and fertilize the egg)


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Mar 13, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I don't know whether you just don't understand female biology or whether you are saying that you want to cause an ovarian pregnancy which often results in fatal internal bleeding (the uterus is where the sperm are supposed to go and fertilize the egg)


nah, I'm just retarded.


----------



## RV 229 (Mar 13, 2016)

Doctor Professor Timon said:


> Brunettes with green eyes.
> 
> Don't know why.


I know one, but he's a dude. Is that okay?


----------



## Keerakh (Mar 27, 2016)

extensive cybernetics, people who claim they never asked for said cybernetics, and Bionicles.


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Aug 16, 2016)

i am swedish


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 16, 2016)

I love women with sexy foreign accents like French, British, Spanish, Russian, German, Japanese, Korean, Chinese, Thai, etc.
I also have a thing for women in Qi-Paos.


----------



## NQ 952 (Aug 16, 2016)

It's @AnOminous @DrainRedRain  and @Ntwadumela. In that order.


----------



## Keerakh (Aug 16, 2016)

I do have a legit fetish but im afraid you guys will make fun.


----------



## drain (Aug 16, 2016)

Look at my avatar guys.





LordKaT said:


> It's @AnOminous @DrainRedRain  and @Ntwadumela. In that order.



Im flattered @LordKaT -senpai *blushes*


----------



## Abethedemon (Aug 16, 2016)

I like public humiliation on internet forums like this one.


----------



## Bad Dog (Aug 16, 2016)

Keerakh said:


> I do have a legit fetish but im afraid you guys will make fun.



I wont fam I'm p chill but cant speak for the rest of the farms


----------



## Keerakh (Aug 16, 2016)

Abethedemon said:


> I like public humiliation on internet forums like this one.


Giving or recieving


----------



## Bluebird (Aug 16, 2016)

Fucking your mom


----------



## Innocuous (Aug 16, 2016)

My fetish is helping a girl with a speech impediment learn to talk properly. It's a romantic idea, honestly. That or soft kissing


----------



## CWICKQUARTER (Aug 16, 2016)

Mohair jumpers and skirts as well as bald women.


----------



## Picklepower (Aug 16, 2016)

When the dominatrix gives me an enema, puts a depends diaper on my hairy ass, then insults me while slapping me in the face and ocasionally stopping to fart on me, standard stuff really.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 16, 2016)

Monstergirls, as is true of every fa/tg/uy and ca/tg/irl:







I'm not joking. It's the universal fetish of basically every oldfag who cut their teeth on PNP RPGs and wrote original settings up, irrespective of race, gender, creed, or favored PNP system. You have ca/tg/irls who want their slime husbandu and fa/tg/uys who would shiv your ass over a Lamia. It is the inexorable desire of every grognard.

In the grim darkness of the far future, wars will be fought over waifus/husbandus, more vicious than all of Caesar's military campaigns.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 17, 2016)

My fetish is not being able to tell which posts are jokes and which ones are serious.
I also have a robot mermaid fetish. A regular mermaid doesn't cut it. It needs to be a robot mermaid.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 17, 2016)

Consensual sex in the missionary position under the blankets with the lights off for the purpose of procreation


----------



## Major Asshole (Aug 18, 2016)

Mine are:

- One forty-five caliber automatic
- Two boxes of ammunition
- Four days' concentrated emergency rations
- One drug issue containing antibiotics, morphine, vitamin pills, pep pills, sleeping pills, tranquilizer pills
- One miniature combination Russian phrase book and Bible
- One hundred dollars in rubles
- One hundred dollars in gold
- Nine packs of chewing gum
- One issue of prophylactics
- Three lipsticks
- Three pair of nylon stockings.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 18, 2016)

Major Asshole said:


> Mine are:
> 
> - One forty-five caliber automatic
> - Two boxes of ammunition
> ...



A fella could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Aug 18, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> A fella could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff.


Better still in Dallas.


----------



## Abethedemon (Aug 18, 2016)

Major Asshole said:


> Mine are:
> 
> - One forty-five caliber automatic
> - Two boxes of ammunition
> ...


In that order?


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 18, 2016)

I like getting forcefully bent over and railed in order to prep whatever conquest my honey bunny has just made.

I also like when she talks about my small penis while manhandling my fatrolls


----------



## Major Asshole (Aug 18, 2016)

Abethedemon said:


> In that order?



Yes.


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Aug 18, 2016)

Full body costumes of Cyrillic alphabet characters.  Фucking hot.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Aug 18, 2016)

Lesbians. White-dick-on-foreign-pussy interracial. Interracial lesbians.

But only in a non-nü-male way. Anthony Burch imagining himself as a woman before he ships himself with Kate McKinnon is some Het'ro-Jeffrey-Dahmer shit. 

That's before even mentioning Dobbo. He so creepy with his lesbian fetish he makes me wish I was gay just so I would have nothing in common with someone that greasy. Gays -- and I mean actual gays, not cucks guilted into exploring their hetero-flex side by their ball-n-chain -- also seem to be much better at cracking down on betacuckery than straights.

* * * * *

Being gay sure is appealing until you get to the sex-with-a-dude part.


----------



## GingerDixie (Aug 18, 2016)

The feeling of rust against my salad fingers is almost _o r g a s m i c. _


----------



## QI 541 (Aug 18, 2016)

I have a fetish for getting my hopes up only for them to be crushed every time


----------



## drain (Aug 18, 2016)

I like to watch gay sex orgy


----------



## *Asterisk* (Aug 18, 2016)

DrainRedRain said:


> I like to watch gay sex orgy


Dude? Chick? Tranny? Or all three?


----------



## drain (Aug 18, 2016)

*Asterisk* said:


> Dude? Chick? Tranny? Or all three?



Dudes on dudes


----------



## Overcast (Aug 18, 2016)

Buns and thighs.


----------



## I Am Do Big Fard Retard (Aug 19, 2016)

The isolated gay gene from Sonichu #10


----------



## NQ 952 (Aug 19, 2016)

This is my fetish


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 19, 2016)

I can only get off to porn stars with palindrome names.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 19, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Consensual sex in the missionary position under the blankets with the lights off for the purpose of procreation


You must be a true and honest Catholic from before the 1970s. 
My fetish is romance, especially when things get really intense, and right before you kiss someone you have to tell them you're an extra-terrestrial, who wants to feast on their partner's face


----------



## polonium (Aug 20, 2016)

Ceaseless masturbation


----------



## StarvingAutist (Aug 20, 2016)

I sexually identify as a lolcow


----------



## Generic_username (Aug 20, 2016)

Valiant said:


> Big Guys


For you


----------



## Generic_username (Aug 20, 2016)

StarvingAutist said:


> I sexually identify as a lolcow


I sexually identify as an attack helicopter


----------



## FuckBitchesGetRiches (Aug 24, 2016)

I wanna fuck a rainbow.

ETA: There it is!


----------



## QB 290 (Aug 24, 2016)

That Null Sempai will notice me


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 26, 2016)

I am a perfectly normal person with a healthy sex life and no disturbingly deviant fetishes.


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 27, 2016)

Being naked in presence of a total stranger is a major turn-on. Also, stroking blonde pubic hairs on TRUE and HONEST wymen's bodies.


----------



## piripiri (Aug 27, 2016)

garden sheds

has to be a proper shed, none of this when they get above their station and are home offices or whatever. Nothing i like more than creosoting myself up and getting down and dirty.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 27, 2016)

I have a fetish for posting in blatant honeypot threads that somehow still exist.

thx op i come on cat she hiss at penis


----------



## RV 229 (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm into bearded shitposters that are autistic enough to pretend to be a woman to seduce lolcows on the internet.


----------



## Null (Aug 28, 2016)

Cyan said:


> I'm into bearded shitposters that are autistic enough to pretend to be a woman to seduce lolcows on the internet.


Yo.


----------



## RV 229 (Aug 28, 2016)

Null said:


> Yo.


Come talk to me after you've grown a beard and made Chris want you. Until then I'm not interested.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Aug 28, 2016)

My avatar.


----------



## VJ 120 (Aug 28, 2016)

being loved and respected as a human being

also being called a fat slut by @Internet War Criminal


----------



## friedshrimp (Aug 28, 2016)

My twin blonde brother, preferably with his arm on.

Kissing and romantic dates.


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Aug 29, 2016)

Butt stuff.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Sep 6, 2016)

Jaimas said:


> Monstergirls, as is true of every fa/tg/uy and ca/tg/irl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're a furry then?


----------



## ZehnBoat (Sep 6, 2016)

my fetish is not having a fetish


----------



## millais (Sep 6, 2016)

ZehnBoat said:


> my fetish is not having a fetish


So you're into Amish porn?


----------



## Jaimas (Sep 6, 2016)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> So you're a furry then?



There's a clear line of delineation.

Fa/tg/uys will shiv you for not knowing the difference. Be aware; it can save your life.


----------



## BurningPewter (Sep 6, 2016)

giving foot rubs


----------



## *Asterisk* (Sep 6, 2016)

@Anime-Chan.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Sep 6, 2016)

Jaimas said:


> There's a clear line of delineation.
> 
> Fa/tg/uys will shiv you for not knowing the difference. Be aware; it can save your life.


found the Felinid-fucker


----------



## Picklepower (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## NQ 952 (Sep 6, 2016)

Amy Slaton's fupa is my new fetish.


----------



## AA 102 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm attracted to my own flaccid cock. As you can imagine, that has it's ups and downs.


----------



## Aquinas (Sep 6, 2016)

dannyfrickenp said:


> I'm attracted to my own flaccid cock. As you can imagine, that has it's ups and downs.


Nice Meme


----------



## Jaimas (Sep 6, 2016)

dannyfrickenp said:


> I'm attracted to my own flaccid cock. As you can imagine, that has it's ups and downs.










hood LOLCOW said:


> found the Felinid-fucker



You leave Cat out of this


----------



## ZehnBoat (Sep 6, 2016)

millais said:


> So you're into Amish porn?


no it means i can't get turned on. but in not being turned on, i am turned on.
I am in fact in a superposition of turned on and not turned on.


----------

